# The Peak via WCI



## Gazman (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

Has anyone yaked to the peak which is about 7-10 miles out from WCI? Anyone keen to give it go?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gazman , to fish the peak which i have done a lot in the big boat , these days you virtually have to book a position a month ahead , and line up and have your ticket punched , mate there are 12000 boats out there and a little kayak would get killed in the crush :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

That would be a damn good paddle Gaz. The mark I have for the peak ( 33 58.76S 151 21.76E ) puts it 10.3 km due east of Little Bay or 11.5 km SE of Gordon's Bay.

What will you be chasing?


----------

